# My latest drawing - Grey Horse Head



## Jaz15

Hello! Haven't been here for a few months due to some work that came up an I couldn't turn down but all finished with now and wanted to share my latest drawing. It's my first go at drawing horses for some years and first go at a grey horse too. I got some fine grain drawing paper and used only 2H and B pencils. What does everyone here think?


----------



## TerryCurley

Welcome Back Jaz15. 

You drawing of the horse is wonderful. I love how you have detailed the hair. You are a very accomplished artist.


----------



## FanKi

Yeeep, so good. Not only the horse, but also the leather strips are well done. Like it :3


----------



## Erilia

This is amazingly realistic 
Very nice job on the shadowing 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice, love horses!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Yup.. Love the drawing.. you have some real talent!


----------



## chanda95

very nice.


----------



## cjm1972

excellent work Jaz, really well done.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

"Run like the wind bullseye!" -Woody from Toy Story

But seriously though, two thumbs up for your work..really a great job done


----------



## leighann

Gorgeous!!


----------



## just

Looks great


----------



## Jaz15

Aw thank you all! Horses is all I drew for about a year way back but I'm pleased with the progress I've made recently. Trying to draw the hair and make things more realistic looking. The harness was one of my worse nightmares and the muzzle area but I'm learning. This one took me over a week to complete  I'll attach a couple of my older drawings that took an hour or two so you can see the differences. Thank you for all the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## TerryCurley

Jaz15 said:


> Aw thank you all! Horses is all I drew for about a year way back but I'm pleased with the progress I've made recently. Trying to draw the hair and make things more realistic looking. The harness was one of my worse nightmares and the muzzle area but I'm learning. This one took me over a week to complete  I'll attach a couple of my older drawings that took an hour or two so you can see the differences. Thank you for all the kind words and encouragement.


 These are good but your current picture is far superior. It is so nice to be able to see progress, isn't it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

You can definitely see your improvement... great work


----------



## FanKi

Woow yeaah, you improved a lot!

Felicidades! =)


----------



## ErnstG

Wow, excellent pencil work!

Ernst


----------

